# Chile or Argentina???



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

My gut says Argentina. The thing is if you are getting boarding the beach and such is not going to be hanging around in your rhinestone thing, frolicking in the water type weather around there. Well unless you are doing the spring and you are getting very lucky.


----------



## Lady (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi! I'm from Argentina, maybe I can help you. 
First of all: when you want to travel? How long will be your trip? 

The beach and the hills are so far away from each other here... But you can take a flight of course! 

You can find very complete info about the local resorts here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/showthread.php?t=53059


----------

